
The rise of digital brands using snail mail (2018) - hhs
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/11/1/18048418/mail-marketing-coupons-away-casper-harrys-glossier
======
JohnFen
I am fortunate. My snailmailbox is right next to the recycling bin, so it
takes all of 15 seconds to sort through my mail and toss the junk into the
bin.

I still wish I could automate that like I can for email, though!

------
gowld
Because they are businesses and paper mail ads work

